# No /dev/rtc created [SOLVED]

## binro

Since I upgraded to kernel 2.6.28-r1 when I issue hwclock I get:

```

# hwclock --systohc --debug

hwclock from util-linux-ng 2.14.1

hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=2: No such file or directory.

No usable clock interface found.

Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

```

My kernel config contains:

```

# grep RTC .config

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

# RTC interfaces

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

```

and the rtc-core and rtc-lib modules are built. Previously this was sufficient. Do I now need to build all the specific hardware rtc modules?

TIA

----------

## musv

Deactivate:

Device Drivers -> Real Time Clock

Activate:

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> HPET High Precision Event Timer

Device Drivers -> Character Devices -> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

Then it should work.

----------

## binro

 *musv wrote:*   

> Deactivate:
> 
> Device Drivers -> Real Time Clock
> 
> Activate:
> ...

 

Thanks mate, that did the job!

----------

